# [installation]Comment remettre gcc(resolu)

## zuthos

Bonjour,

<mode anonyme>

Suite a une série de maladresse, j'ai supprimé GCC par un emerge --unmerge gcc.

 :Embarassed: 

Comment le remettre?

</mode anonyme>

D'avance merciLast edited by zuthos on Tue Mar 02, 2010 6:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Tout dépend si tu as des packages de secours dans /usr/portage/packages/sys-devel.

Sinon tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur ton architecture ? (CFLAGS, CPU) Une âme charitable pourrait alors te mettre un binaire à disposition.

PS : Merci de mettre ton titre en conformité.

----------

## zuthos

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tout dépend si tu as des packages de secours dans /usr/portage/packages/sys-devel.
> 
> Sinon tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur ton architecture ? (CFLAGS, CPU) Une âme charitable pourrait alors te mettre un binaire à disposition.
> ...

 

CPU: Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz

J'ai bien quelque chose a cet endroit.

Mais qu'en faire?

Ps: j'ai remis en conformité (du moins je le pense) le titre  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Si le tarball est disponible alors un #emerge -k =sys-devel/gcc-<version> ou #emerge -K =sys-devel/gcc-<version> devait faire l'affaire

@k_s : même pas peur !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Si tu as un binaire de secours disponible, tu peux remettre gcc en faisant emerge -aKv gcc

@boozo : grillage de modo... ça va chercher loin ça !!

----------

## zuthos

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Si tu as un binaire de secours disponible, tu peux remettre gcc en faisant emerge -aKv gcc
> 
> @boozo : grillage de modo... ça va chercher loin ça !!

 

Merci de votre aide. Mais, je viens de découvrir que le problème viens d'ailleurs.

En effet:

# emerge --search gcc

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.3.4

      Latest version installed: 4.3.4

      Size of files: 59,404 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

      License:       GPL-3 LGPL-3 || ( GPL-3 libgcc libstdc++ ) FDL-1.2

Donc, il semble bien installé.

Je vais ouvrir un autre sujet pour exposer mon problème.

Toutefois, je vous remercie de votre aide qui pourrait s'avérer utile plus tard    :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

que donne gcc-config  -l ?

----------

## zuthos

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> que donne gcc-config  -l ?

 

```
# gcc-config -l 

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *
```

----------

